# 63 acres with a new single wide in South Central Kentucky



## Farmerga (May 6, 2010)

Needs to sell quickly. Bring offers.






Real Estate Homes and Rentals Search - Listings, Properties, and Public Tax Records


Search NY Real Estate and Property Records. Real Estate Agents, Appraisers and the public are welcome.




www.mystatemls.com


----------



## altair (Jul 23, 2011)

I love it. I hope it sells quickly!


----------



## altair (Jul 23, 2011)

If I weren't tied down.  What's Kentucky like?


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

altair said:


> If I weren't tied down.  What's Kentucky like?


 My dad was born about an hour north in Springlick. The area is beautiful with both good farming as well as lakes, hills, ridgetops, and plateaus. 
A homesteaders delight.


----------



## Farmerga (May 6, 2010)

Mater Sammich said:


> I am from Eastern Kentucky. I want to move to Appalachia, but not where I came from. It was kind of a rural ghetto. A lot of laziness, childishness, drinking, love of government handouts, and racism so bad that even as a white person, I was put off.
> 
> People there who depended on welfare and coal voted for Obama even though he said he would kill the coal industry. Then they complained when he kept his word! Amazing and very sad. The best people have been moving away for decades.


The Coal fields are an entire different planet than central Kentucky.


----------



## Farmerga (May 6, 2010)

Mater Sammich said:


> Kentucky is not the same everywhere, but the problems I describe extend west to about Winchester. It's not just the coal fields. I wouldn't live near Stanton or Clay City, even though I have land and family in Powell County.
> 
> My cousin is a prominent citizen in Powell, and he and his friends still go to cockfights. Really disappointing.


I am not that familiar with the more Northern part of Kentucky. I have heard stories about the East. Where I am is on the edge of Appalachia kinda close to Bowling Green. Lots of retired folks and lake lovers.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Where are you relocating to?


----------



## Farmerga (May 6, 2010)

GTX63 said:


> Where are you relocating to?


South Carolina.


----------



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

Nice piece of property!




altair said:


> If I weren't tied down.  What's Kentucky like?


I was told Eastern Kentucky has half the adult population being unable to read/write due to the educational opportunities being very low many years ago. BTW, coal has been on the outs for a long time. Long enough time for the locals to try to adapt to making a living in a different way from their parents/ancestors. Beautiful region though. Heavy drug use in areas. With that said, my brother and his wife lived in Western Kentucky for a few years but came back home to Texas due to their grand kids being in East Texas.


----------

